# Guy Pulled a Gun On Me



## Texaslifer (Apr 12, 2012)

I want to see what you guys think about this story that happened to me last duck season. It's kind of made me not change my views on the 2nd Amendment, but certainly think about it a little differently.

__________________________

I currently live an apartment/townhome here in Austin. Some of us have very small yards, some have garages, but the point is, it's community living 5 minutes south of the city. Well, one Saturday morning I woke up early (2:45 am) as I always do on weekends to go duck hunting. I grabbed my backpack, gun, and threw my Texas-rigged decoys over my shoulder and proceeded to walk to my truck in the parking lot. I try to be as quiet as possible, but as we all know, anytime you're carrying decoys like that, you're going to make a little bit of noise.

I got to my vehicle, which was parked adjacent to an attached driveway/garage, but in a complete legitimate parking space. I opened my truck door, turned my lights on, and cranked up the engine to warm it up. I then proceeded to throw my gear in the bed of my truck. As I did, I noticed my decoys were a little tangled. Whatever idiot put them back last time did it wrong! Nevertheless, instead of messing with it on the water, I took 45 seconds to do it right there on the ground beside by truck.

The garage door adjacent to me begins to open. I didn't think much of it, but a short moment later I find myself looking down the barrel of a .45 caliber Glock. Holding it was a half naked man in his fifties standing 5 feet from me as he was yelling at me to throw my hands in the air. I currently have a CHL, and I was carrying. However, due to him having the advantage, I complied with his request and threw my hands in the air. He began yelling at me to get on the ground. I complied. I noticed that the man was shaking, which made me quite nervous with his finger inside the trigger guard. He shouted, "Hold it right there. I'm calling the cops, you theif!". I replied, "I live here! I'm going duck hunting you a**hole!".

The man stood there still assuming an aggressive position. It took him a good solid 10-15 seconds to lower his firearm. He immediately buried his hands in his face. I stood up. My heart was pounding. We were both noticeably shaking. I was so livid I was about to shoot him right there. He started to apologize up, down, left, and right. I wasn't very receptive. I asked, "Man, you can't do that. Especially with all of this gun control stuff going on. You almost killed me." He replied, "I know--I know. I'm so sorry. I'm SO SO SO sorry. I had my truck stolen here last year, and I didn't want it to happen again. I have Christmas presents in there because I'm leaving in the morning to visit my family." I was still in disbelief. I told him, "You probably don't know this, but I have a 9mm pistol on my hip right now. I'm licensed to carry a firearm. If I was behind some kind of cover, I would have shot you 100%. To me, it looked like a drunk, naked man stumbling around in the dark pulling a gun on me." He started to weep a bit. I got in my vehicle and drove off. Needless to say I didn't need my coffee that morning.

__________________________

This story has made me view gun control a little differently. That man didn't have a CHL. He simply woke up in the middle of the night, heard something, and barged outside pointing a firearm at the first person he saw. He didn't look out of his blinds first. He didn't call the police. He did nothing that a responsible gun owner should have done. I could have very easily died that night. He could very easily have shot a 24-year-old kid who was just going to do a little duck hunting. How do you weed out idiots like that from owning a firearm, without infringing upon my right to own one? I'm sure there's a bunch of idiots like this out there... on our roads, in our communities, maybe even on this forum. The point is, if that guy had to take a class before he owned that firearm---even watch a stupid online video---even if his stupid little brain retained 10% of what it had to offer, hopefully he would have learned to at least look outside first... maybe stay inside his home in the first place. He would have seen that it was just a kid going hunting, standing by his vehicle that was RUNNING with it's lights on---not Jamal, Jesus, and their 5 buddies stealing his truck and running to Mexico.

I resent him for making me support making it harder for someone to own a firearm because that's not who I am. I've grown up around guns my whole life. It's a big part of me. But after this, I truly believe that if you're going to own a gun, you should have to prove that you are responsible to do so by getting some sort of license or certificate. You have to do that to drive a vehicle and get a hunting license, so you should to own a firearm. I'm sure there are many here that disagree with this. I was one of them. But if that was you standing there, or even maybe your son, daughter, brother, or sister, I bet you would think about it a little differently.

Thanks for reading!


Riley on TexasLifer


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

wow, glad your still alive. I agree with you and stupid cannot fix stupid but if it helps eliminate things like this it would be good.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

He committed a crime plain and simple. He has no right to detain you at gun point. Sounds like a wannabe cop and you should have filed charges against him. Whether he was trying to do the right thing or not he still used bad judgment that could have cost you your life. The guy is reckless and should be held accountable ,you would be.................Dc


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

You have to think of the bigger picture. I'm sorry you went through what you did and I'm sure it would have a profound affect on my life/attitude if I had been in your shoes. But again, you have to look at the bigger picture. As a "free nation", it's tough to rationalize who can and cannot own a firearm(unless they are a convicted felon) without stepping on the toes of so many others. If you give an inch, the gun control lobby will take a mile. They've already taken miles and miles since our 2nd admendment RIGHT was put down on paper and we're only now beginning to take back those rights inch by inch. I'm glad this guy wasn't so nervous he accidentally shot you and I'm glad you didn't have to shoot him. Tough situation. Stories like yours should make everyone who reads it evaluate over and over again in their minds what they would do in your shoes or faced with any life threatening situation. I know it has this affect on me.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

You cannot fix stupid. 
Responsibility is key. He is responsible for his actions.
Do not punish me for the actions of the few!!
If you believe a license or certificate should be required for gun ownership then you are no better then Diane Feinstein or Barack Obama. You are a statist. You cannot believe in freedom or equality if you believe that way.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> You cannot fix stupid.
> Responsibility is key. He is responsible for his actions.
> Do not punish me for the actions of the few!!
> If you believe a license or certificate should be required for gun ownership then you are no better then Diane Feinstein or Barack Obama. You are a statist. You cannot believe in freedom or equality if you believe that way.


True...the gun here is not actually the issue. He could have come at you with a baseball bat, machete, shovel...whatever. The issue here is one of personal responsibility and accountability.


----------



## KSHunter (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow! I'm glad you are still 2cooling. Getting your hands up and trying to stay cool saved your life. You handled the situation correctly, like they taught us at the CHL training.

Having had two trucks stolen myself, I can understand the anger but not the ignorance of some stupid *** charging out into a situation waving a gun. He should have done a little observation first. 

At this point, he's lucky you were there.


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

That's life. Move on. Make sure you drink coffee with the fellow a couple of times in the future.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

stupid cannot fix stupid

you can not make laws to stop stupid

phones have 911 and he needs to learn it and not grab a gun to go looking for trouble...I have a feeling if he had come into contact with a real bad guy, he would be dead

You hear this often, don't judge everyone by the actions of a few


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Third degree felony...........20,02 Art C # 2A .http://www.warrenabramsattorney.com/texas-penal-code/texas-penal-code-title-5-chapter-20.html.


----------



## Texaslifer (Apr 12, 2012)

I totally understand and agree with you guys. I'm still with ya'. But there's just a lot of stupid, non-criminal gun owners out there that need to be reminded even basic fundamentals---like... looking outside first, calling the police, keeping your finger outside the trigger guard, etc. I don't think a 10 minute video would solve it completely, but even if this dude retained 5% from it, maybe it would have been the part that would have prevented this, haha.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Loco Motion said:


> That's life. Move on. Make sure you drink coffee with the fellow a couple of times in the future.


Good point. Go buy a six pack of beer, knock on his door, and educate him over some long necks.


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

So you both had handguns, neither was shot. Could have been rifles, shotguns, knives, machette, crowbars, spears, sticks or stones. 

Yet again, the object is just an object. It is the idiot behind it that you should try and fix if you want to change something.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

ya'l calling the guy stupid but 3/4 of the people here would have acted the same in the same situation.
dont deny it, everytime we have a thief post y'all start yelling SSS ...


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

I read "I currently live in Austin"..... After that, anything that happened is pretty much your fault.


----------



## Texaslifer (Apr 12, 2012)

Hardwired said:


> So you both had handguns, neither was shot. Could have been rifles, shotguns, knives, machette, crowbars, spears, sticks or stones.
> 
> Yet again, the object is just an object. It is the idiot behind it that you should try and fix if you want to change something.


True. But If he had a crowbar or a machete, I wouldn't have got on the ground. I would have drawn my pistol, as a LICENSED gun owner. I wouldn't have shot him unless he continued as a threat, but I would have called the police. It doesn't take much to press a trigger... it does to wield an edged weapon.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> you cannot fix stupid.
> Responsibility is key. He is responsible for his actions.
> Do not punish me for the actions of the few!!
> If you believe a license or certificate should be required for gun ownership then you are no better then diane feinstein or barack obama. You are a statist. You cannot believe in freedom or equality if you believe that way.


^^ this ^^


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

bill said:


> stupid cannot fix stupid
> 
> you can not make laws to stop stupid
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> You cannot fix stupid.
> Responsibility is key. He is responsible for his actions.
> Do not punish me for the actions of the few!!
> If you believe a license or certificate should be required for gun ownership then you are no better then Diane Feinstein or Barack Obama. You are a statist. You cannot believe in freedom or equality if you believe that way.


^^This. Owning a gun is a right provided by the COTUS.

He committed a crime and should have been charged with one. I don't care if he got on his knees and begged me not to call the cops, I would have.


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

I think LOCO MOTION is right. The situation was a bad one indeed. Bottom line is both of you walked away. That man whether he was stupid or not, learned a lesson that morning. If you still live near the man, pay him a visit. Sit & talk to the guy. We have all made bad judgment calls whether they were legal or illegal.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

He should have called the cops. If his life was being threatened it would have been different. But then again, Texaslifer, understand, living in an area such as what you describe above, don't be surprised if this doesn't happen again. Have you thought about ways of keeping this situation from happening again? Please don't get me wrong, this dude is a... and I am glad your still with us here on 2cool. Know your environment, as a legal carrier I'm surprised this was elevated to this level. Apartments, big parking lots, town home areas where people are stacked on top of each other sounds like a hotspot for this type of situation. I would avoid any activities other than getting in and out of my truck at 2:45 am. Personally, I stay in contact with my neighbors and they all know and understand I am armed, I do carry and not to be coming around the house unless it is daylight. If I am needed at night, they all have my phone number. I know thats not the situation you have here but I fully believe in being aware of your surroundings at all times when carrying loaded firearm. You do live in the State of Texas. We do believe in our firearms. Know and understand that at any given time, something crazy like this chet is going to happen. Be on your defense at all times. Even the boat dock, at the marina, on the side of the road or in WalMart parking lot. Your surrounded buy stupidity or at least you have to think this way, no matter where you are in the US. New York, Colorado, New Mexico. Punishing me for someone else's stupidity is just not acceptable and quiet frankly, will not be tolerated. I have had the poop scared out of me before, no it's not fun... but it builds character.. Now, what would really been sad is once you got up on the interstate there in Austin Texas, going duck hunting and you got hit head on buy a drunk driver driving the wrong way... My point here again is, there are dumb @##'S everywhere and they will get you killed if your not paying attention.


----------



## dixierider (May 21, 2004)

Sec. 9.42. DEADLY FORCE TO PROTECT PROPERTY. A person is justified in using deadly force against another to protect land or tangible, movable property1) if he would be justified in using force against the other under Section 9.41; and(2) when and to the degree he reasonably believes the deadly force is immediately necessaryA) to prevent the other's imminent commission of arson, burglary, robbery, aggravated robbery, theft during the nighttime, or criminal mischief during the nighttime; or(B) to prevent the other who is fleeing immediately after committing burglary, robbery, aggravated robbery, or theft during the nighttime from escaping with the property; and(3) he reasonably believes thatA) the land or property cannot be protected or recovered by any other means; or(B) the use of force other than deadly force to protect or recover the land or property would expose the actor or another to a substantial risk of death or serious bodily injury.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Hard call, but thx nobody was hurt or worse....imo, if everyone had a gun, or a lot more than now, there would be a lot of accidental shootings...Even this example was close, imo...btw, I'm against any gun laws what-so-ever.....I've been waiting for a few LEO's/CHL's, etc to get in a shoot-out, or something of that order...Bound to happen...


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Whodathunkit said:


> I read "I currently live in Austin"..... After that, anything that happened is pretty much your fault.


lol ...I thought the same thing.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Be grateful it wasn't an Art Acevedo trained cop.


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

Texaslifer said:


> True. But If he had a crowbar or a machete, I wouldn't have got on the ground. I would have drawn my pistol, as a LICENSED gun owner. I wouldn't have shot him unless he continued as a threat, but I would have called the police. It doesn't take much to press a trigger... it does to wield an edged weapon.


You could have just waived your license at him, because he didn't have one (that you know of).

That license is a joke. I have one too. Half the people I went through the class and renewals with were "not right for the job" both before and after the class.

If one feels more qualified after a CHL class, one probably belongs in the same "not right for the job" category.

And now we can begin the licensing of machete's cause some are just not capable of holding it.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

dixierider said:


> Sec. 9.42. DEADLY FORCE TO PROTECT PROPERTY. A person is justified in using deadly force against another to protect land or tangible, movable property1) if he would be justified in using force against the other under Section 9.41; and(2) when and to the degree he reasonably believes the deadly force is immediately necessaryA) to prevent the other's imminent commission of arson, burglary, robbery, aggravated robbery, theft during the nighttime, or criminal mischief during the nighttime; or(B) to prevent the other who is fleeing immediately after committing burglary, robbery, aggravated robbery, or theft during the nighttime from escaping with the property; and(3) he reasonably believes thatA) the land or property cannot be protected or recovered by any other means; or(B) the use of force other than deadly force to protect or recover the land or property would expose the actor or another to a substantial risk of death or serious bodily injury.


 The victim was not engaged in any of the above ,deadly force was not used he was detained ...................not applicable. Just because you assume someone is committing a felony does not mean that they are, you better be sure before the gun clears leather..............dc


----------



## Texaslifer (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha yeah. Look, I love my guns as much as everyone here does. I don't like living in an apartment either, but I'm a recent UT grad and MBA student and have no choice.

All I'm saying is that I wouldn't feel "punished" or like my "rights have been violated" by having to watch a stupid 10 minute video about gun safety before I can buy more guns. It wouldn't solve all of our problems, and neither you nor I would learn much from it, but there's a lot of people out there wanting to buy a gun who would hear something they have never heard before, which is actually quite scary. It may or may not sink in, but the point is that it may for one person, and that's enough for me. Don't tell me that's going to prevent you from getting a gun. You're already posting on an online forum, so it's not that hard to click to watch a 10 minute video. It may or may not help, but the point is that it couldn't hurt. Even if it saved one life, that's enough for me.

Yes, it could be anything: guns, spears, knives, machetes, etc. But a gun is the ONLY thing that you don't have to be close to me to use, so that's why I support this. I was completely defenseless. If he had a machete instead, this would be a non-issue. The guy that pulled a gun on me is not a criminal... he's just stupid.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Texaslifer said:


> Haha yeah. Look, I love my guns as much as everyone here does. I don't like living in an apartment either, but I'm a recent UT grad and MBA student and have no choice.
> 
> All I'm saying is that I wouldn't feel "punished" or like my "rights have been violated" by having to watch a stupid 10 minute video about gun safety before I can buy more guns. It wouldn't solve all of our problems, and neither you nor I would learn much from it, but there's a lot of people out there wanting to buy a gun who would hear something they have never heard before, which is actually quite scary. It may or may not sink in, but the point is that it may for one person, and that's enough for me. Don't tell me that's going to prevent you from getting a gun. You're already posting on an online forum, so it's not that hard to click to watch a 10 minute video. It may or may not help, but the point is that it couldn't hurt. Even if it saved one life, that's enough for me.
> 
> Yes, it could be anything: guns, spears, knives, machetes, etc. But a gun is the ONLY thing that you don't have to be close to me to use, so that's why I support this. I was completely defenseless. If he had a machete instead, this would be a non-issue.


I understand and by means am I bashing you here but...................You did not use the laws that are in place so why make more ......................? It begins with enforcing the current laws, how can the current laws be deemed ineffective if we are not using them? This guy clearly should not be wielding a pistol but yet you chose not to prosecute him which further enables him to own a hand gun.....................use the laws that we have before making more.


----------



## Texaslifer (Apr 12, 2012)

dc1502 said:


> I understand and by means am I bashing you here but...................You did not use the laws that are in place so why make more ......................? It begins with enforcing the current laws, how can the current laws be deemed ineffective if we are not using the?


I know I know. Haha. It doesn't make sense. It's not logical, but neither are some people.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> You cannot fix stupid.
> Responsibility is key. He is responsible for his actions.
> Do not punish me for the actions of the few!!
> If you believe a license or certificate should be required for gun ownership then you are no better then Diane Feinstein or Barack Obama. You are a statist. You cannot believe in freedom or equality if you believe that way.


Well stated Sir! Right on the money. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

Lmao. Let's look at it another way. 2:45 in the morning, I'm glad the old codger had enough snap and common sense that he refrained from shooting you. 

He77, had he shot you thinking you were a thief, involuntary manslaughter and he would of been out 3 months ago. 

Know thy neighbors. He may save you next time. 

No harm, no foul. Just my opinion.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Texaslifer said:


> I know I know. Haha. It doesn't make sense. It's not logical, but neither are some people.


I hear that.............lol


----------



## dixierider (May 21, 2004)

The victim was not engaged in any of the above ,deadly force was not used he was detained ...................not applicable. Just because you assume someone is committing a felony does not mean that they are, you better be sure before the gun clears leather, I agree however, the guy with the gun didn't know the victim was not engaged in criminal activity, he heard a noise at night outside his home/apartment and believed that a criminal act was taking place had he shot and killed the young man would a grand jury indite based on the fact that he heard a noise outside at night when even the victim said he had had his truck broken into? Tough call


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I got to ask this Texaslifer, are you more angry at the ducks or crazy, half dressed gun toting maniacs who rumble around in the night? Lol.. you must be really angry at ducks to be getting up so early.. I would do it for a tuna fishing trip but the ducks just are not worth it. (mpoo) my personal opinion only..


----------



## Texaslifer (Apr 12, 2012)

Seeker said:


> I got to ask this Texaslifer, are you more angry at the ducks or crazy, half dressed gun toting maniacs who rumble around in the night? Lol.. you must be really angry at ducks to be getting up so early.. I would do it for a tuna fishing trip but the ducks just are not worth it. (mpoo) my personal opinion only..


Hahaha I know, right! Man I'm with Operation Duck Hunt. We do hunts for the troops so I was getting the blind ready for some soldiers. We had a terrible hunt anyway that day, too. Just a bad day all around, HAHA.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

So....did you kill any ducks ?


----------



## Texaslifer (Apr 12, 2012)

Worked our butts off for 3 gads, haha.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

dixierider said:


> The victim was not engaged in any of the above ,deadly force was not used he was detained ...................not applicable. Just because you assume someone is committing a felony does not mean that they are, you better be sure before the gun clears leather, I agree however, the guy with the gun didn't know the victim was not engaged in criminal activity, he heard a noise at night outside his home/apartment and believed that a criminal act was taking place had he shot and killed the young man would a grand jury indite based on the fact that he heard a noise outside at night when even the victim said he had had his truck broken into? Tough call


Just remember it requires the same justification to point a gun at someone that is required to pull the trigger. Had the OP been shot the shooter would have been convicted no guessing involved................and with the current attack on our gun rights they would have made an example out of him , and also used his actions against responsible gun owners as well.


----------



## dixierider (May 21, 2004)

again I agree, but would you have done the same thing, 2:45 am, you awake from a sound sleep to hear noises coming from the location of your vehicle, you've had stuff slolen from your truck before, is it happening again? You grab your gun and head outside to investagate the noise...


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

DC, I don't think they would have thrown the book at him. 2:45 in the morning, previous break in, white guy in a bad neighborhood, stealing hand crafted duck decoys and was armed and was a rascally CHL guy.


----------



## Texaslifer (Apr 12, 2012)

dixierider said:


> again I agree, but would you have done the same thing, 2:45 am, you awake from a sound sleep to hear noises coming from the location of your vehicle, you've had stuff slolen from your truck before, is it happening again? You grab your gun and head outside to investagate the noise...


I'd like to add... "My Cousin Vinny style" haha. Like that scene where he opened the door, ran to the porch and fired all 6 shots from that revolver at whatever was there. That was basically what it was, minus the shooting, which I'm very glad of. I agree---but he doesn't live out in the boondocks. He shares walls with people. There's people coming and going all the time, especially on a Saturday.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

WOW!! What a story.... I will have to respectfully disagree that the man was an idiot or stupid. He was actually VERY responsible because he didn't just come out blasting. YOU were VERY VERY Smart!! In this particular situation, you were overpowered with his gun pointed at you. Both of you took appropriate measures at that EXACT moment in time and both had guns, and both of you lived. 

I think you just fixed one STUPID! at least. 

And I also agree that he was very lucky you weren't behind the door of your truck, or the other side of the truck, because I think you would have had a very bad shootout, and one or the other of you or both would be seriously injured, or worse.

I think this is your chance in life to take the time to change JUST ONE PERSON. We can only change them one person at a time. After this incident, I guarantee you and him will investigate just a tad bit more before pointing your weapon at someone, when faced with that same situation.

Tough situation, glad your OK. And thank you VERY MUCH for sharing that with us.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

it was agrivated assault with a deadly weapon 10-99yrs ask me how i know.


----------



## Texaslifer (Apr 12, 2012)

Loco Motion said:


> DC, I don't think they would have thrown the book at him. 2:45 in the morning, previous break in, white guy in a bad neighborhood, stealing hand crafted duck decoys and was armed and was a rascally CHL guy.


Not criticizing it but just sayin' it's not a bad neighborhood. It's still an apartment complex, but man I pay $1850 for a two bedroom apartment. It's a pretty nice place  We do get theft though from time to time.


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

fabian31269 said:


> it was agrivated assault with a deadly weapon 10-99yrs ask me how i know.


How do you know?


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Glad no one was hurt. I've always known duck hunting can be dangerous.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Texaslifer said:


> Hahaha I know, right! Man I'm with Operation Duck Hunt. We do hunts for the troops so I was getting the blind ready for some soldiers. We had a terrible hunt anyway that day, too. Just a bad day all around, HAHA.


Sir, I tip my hat to you! You are a fine "GENTLEMAN"! May you have future hunts that make up for this one 10 fold!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Get to know your neighbors.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Loco Motion said:


> Lmao. Let's look at it another way. 2:45 in the morning, I'm glad the old codger had enough snap and common sense that he refrained from shooting you.
> 
> He77, had he shot you thinking you were a thief, involuntary manslaughter and he would of been out 3 months ago.
> 
> ...


I gotta go with this


----------



## Boatcrazy700 (May 30, 2010)

Glad it turned out in safe manner. But under 9.02/9.03 and 9.04 treat of deadly force/confinement is justifiable. Given the fact that the man did have his vehicle stolen the year before he was preventing theft during the night time. The victim sadly was a fellow 2cooler and once he had settled down a police report should of been filed because there was a obvious fear for the 2coolers life and a form of force was used.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Bily Lovec said:


> ya'l calling the guy stupid but 3/4 of the people here would have acted the same in the same situation.
> dont deny it, everytime we have a thief post y'all start yelling SSS ...


Just go look at the yeti thread. 
Or any thread about potential thieves. Everyone claims they would run out the door shooting like Yosemite Sam! Lol.

Glad no one was hurt, old man probably read on here that everyone thinks its ok to run outside with a gun. Situation was diffused. I agree with the 6 pack and throw something on the grill to talk. Two people watching your stuff is better than one.

Cody C


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Boatcrazy700 said:


> Glad it turned out in safe manner. But under 9.02/9.03 and 9.04 treat of deadly force/confinement is justifiable. Given the fact that the man did have his vehicle stolen the year before he was preventing theft during the night time. The victim sadly was a fellow 2cooler and once he had settled down a police report should of been filed because there was a obvious fear for the 2coolers life and a form of force was used.


 Only if force is justifiable ............actor only assumed something was going on and confirmed everything was ok after detaining the OP at gunpoint. http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/docs/PE/htm/PE.9.htm The previous theft would not be a viable excuse for detaining an innocent citizen at gunpoint. Idiot acting like a cop .................


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Did you kill any ducks? Details man, details!!!


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

While I can appreciate that this was a frightening event, if you wanted to do something to improve the situation you should have filed charges on him right then and there, and thus curtail his rights. I have to say that I resent your desire to affect my rights because this guy was a delta bravo, and you didn't want to take the time to properly deal with him...


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nobody died, now you have an interesting story to tell. The first time you get a gun pointed at you or shot at is surreal. I remember the first time we took on fire on my first deployment, I was thinking, holy **** this could be it.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

rc10j1 said:


> Nobody died, now you have an interesting story to tell. The first time you get a gun pointed at you or shot at is surreal. I remember the first time we took on fire on my first deployment, I was thinking, holy **** this could be it.


This thought crosses my mind every morning when I get out on the interstate..


----------



## Texaslifer (Apr 12, 2012)

RockinU said:


> While I can appreciate that this was a frightening event, if you wanted to do something to improve the situation you should have filed charges on him right then and there, and thus curtail his rights. I have to say that I resent your desire to affect my rights because this guy was a delta bravo, and you didn't want to take the time to properly deal with him...


I can't stress enough, I love my guns as much as everyone here does. I don't like living in an apartment either, but I'm a recent UT grad and MBA student and have no choice. It's actually a nice development and I pay almost 2k a month for my 2 bedroom. He went outside of his dwelling acting like Rambo on Saturday night/Sunday morning in a large town home development when people are always coming and going from downtown. I swear I thought it was a drunk, half-naked man trying to rob me at gunpoint... his finger was in the trigger guard and he was trembling. It turns out it's just a guy with a gun who doesn't know how or when to use it.

I didn't really care about calling the cops. I just wanted to leave. The point is to do something BEFORE it happens, not AFTER. All I'm asking to you is how you would feel "punished" or feel like your "rights have been violated" by having to watch a stupid 10 minute video about gun safety before you can buy more guns??? You have to do that for defensive driving. It's stupid, but I'm sure some idiot out there learns something from it. It wouldn't solve all of our problems, and neither you nor I would learn much from it, but there's a lot of people out there wanting to buy a gun who would hear something they have never heard before, which is actually quite scary. It may or may not sink in, but the point is that it may for one person, and that's enough for me. Don't tell me that's going to prevent you from getting a gun. You're already posting on an online forum, so it's not that hard to click to watch a 10 minute video. It may or may not help, but the point is that it couldn't hurt. Even if it saved one life, that's enough for me. How does that infringe upon your rights?

Yes, it could be anything: guns, spears, knives, machetes, etc. But a gun is the ONLY thing that you don't have to be close to me to use, so that's why I support this for firearms. That's a big difference. There's a lot of people I know and like but would NEVER share a duck blind with them again because of how unsafe they are with firearms. People like that are great candidates for a stupid 10 minute gun commandment video. I was completely defenseless as an armed citizen. If he had a machete, club, knife or rock instead, this would be a non-issue because I could have drawn and defended myself.


----------



## Texaslifer (Apr 12, 2012)

Here is a pic of the exact scene. I was standing on the pavement by the tree loading my truck. My truck was in that spot where the Ford is. His truck was parked in that driveway (not there now).

My truck was running, door open, and lights on... I don't know how I can paint that picture any better. He literally RAN out from his garage, brought his Glock up and pointed it right at my face with his finger in the trigger. I don't care if his vehicle got broken into EVERY NIGHT for the last year, you don't go doing that.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Okay, we get it: he went over the line, and luckily nothing bad happened. That still isn't a reason to saddle each and every law abiding citizen in the nation with infringements of their God-given rights..


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Texaslifer said:


> Here is a pic of the exact scene. I was standing on the pavement by the tree loading my truck. My truck was in that spot where the Ford is. His truck was parked in that driveway (not there now).
> 
> My truck was running, door open, and lights on... I don't know how I can paint that picture any better. He literally RAN out from his garage, brought his Glock up and pointed it right at my face with his finger in the trigger. I don't care if his vehicle got broken into EVERY NIGHT for the last year, you don't go doing that.


And? Someone already posted the statues. You could have had him charged with a felony for what he did.

If you're trying to justify statist views, you won't get any sympathy from me.


----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

Know your neighbors, try a gun case, and let's make sure we're not a hypocrite for wanting to crucify the guy for something you might have done also. If he had done this to a thief stealing your stuff, you would be wanting to buy him a case of scotch.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Thread after thread of thieves and how they all need to get gunned down. 

Threads about thieves actually getting gunned down and everyone here celebrates to no end. 

Thread about what could have been a thief being detained, though turned out to be a mistake by a cautious gun owner thinking he is going to stop a thief and NOW all of you turn on him? 

Really? 

I'm betting that if duck hunter was actually a thief and the gun owner did stop a crime in the same exact manner as described, everyone of you would be clamoring to shake his hand and pin a medal on him. 

And each and every one of you know this. 


Sent from my iPhone 4.9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texaslifer (Apr 12, 2012)

Look... I don't care that he came out to check things out. I care that he came out to check things out WHILE POINTING A GUN AT MY FACE. Not holstered... not even at the ground... but AT MY FACE. It's not the boondocks... it's not even a suburb... it's an urban apartment community with 200 other people coming and going all the time. My vehicle was running with it's lights on, door open, and me right beside it. That's all. Right where that black truck is.

I thought I was being mugged by a drunk naked man stumbling around. He thought he heard something... that's all... he didn't peek outside first... he didn't call the police. He literally ran out of his garage and shoved a gun in my face. If I would have reached for my gun he would have killed me. It's those types of Rambo guys that give us bad stereotypes.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Both of you handled it all wrong. The Constitution is not an answer to everything. While it secures the right to keep and bear, it was never, could never, be expected to assure responsible behavior. That's up to the individual. Take some responsibility, yourself, and help a good-hearted neighbor get there, too.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Where you live and how many people means nothing, thieves are everywhere. 

I can understand why you are mad and/or upset, but I do not think it is because of the way it went down. 

I'm betting it is because you had a gun pulled on you and stuck in your face. 

Even if he had already called the cops, peeked out the blinds and still handled it the way he did, you would still feel the same way. 

My point is a lot of crucification is going on which would not be going on of you would have been a thief and the incident had went down exactly as you described and he had held you at gun point until he called the police. 

But now everyone is spouting off laws and such to have the guy arrested, tarred and feathered and run out of town. 

Bottom line is you have a right to be upset, but the guy was doing what everyone on this board brags about. Except he didn't shoot you dead like so many others on here would have done. 

I don't see the guy as an idiot, irresponsible gun owner or law breaker. I see a guy who was fed up with thieves and responded to that, protected property. 

He didn't shoot you, and your story shows that he simply was going to detain you until the police got there. He was detaining you instead of simply killing you, even though he thought you were a thief. 


Sent from my iPhone 4.9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texaslifer (Apr 12, 2012)

I knew once it all happened he wasn't going to shoot me on purpose... i was more concerned about him doing it by accident since his finger was in the trigger guard and he was shaking like a little girl who just saw Jurassic Park while it was still pointed 5 feet from my face until he calmed down. Doesn't take much to set off that trigger, and he didn't look very confident. I was more scared by that than I was the initial confrontation.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Shaking like a little girl.. rol.. and I bet you had stains in your drawers for a couple of washings.. heck I know I would lol..


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

FireEater said:


> Thread after thread of thieves and how they all need to get gunned down.
> 
> Threads about thieves actually getting gunned down and everyone here celebrates to no end.
> 
> ...


I agree...

If you are that afraid of him, move, you have every right to do so. The guy obviously heard something out of the ordinary, rolled out of bed and ran outside. It wasn't like he was sitting in the shadows hunting you.

Yes this was a crazy situation, but the last thing we need is more regulation and gun owners turning on other gun owners.


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

where were you going duck hunting?


----------



## Texaslifer (Apr 12, 2012)

bentman said:


> where were you going duck hunting?


We have private land for our military hunts we put on with Operation Duck Hunt for soldiers. I had to brush the blind so I got up early. I'll tell ya' though, every time last season after that, I thought twice before I threw gear in my truck... head was on a swivel! HAHA


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Texaslifer said:


> I didn't really care about calling the cops. I just wanted to leave. The point is to do something BEFORE it happens, not AFTER. All I'm asking to you is how you would feel "punished" or feel like your "rights have been violated" by having to watch a stupid 10 minute video about gun safety before you can buy more guns??? You have to do that for defensive driving. It's stupid, but I'm sure some idiot out there learns something from it. It wouldn't solve all of our problems, and neither you nor I would learn much from it, but there's a lot of people out there wanting to buy a gun who would hear something they have never heard before, which is actually quite scary. It may or may not sink in, but the point is that it may for one person, and that's enough for me. Don't tell me that's going to prevent you from getting a gun. You're already posting on an online forum, so it's not that hard to click to watch a 10 minute video. It may or may not help, but the point is that it couldn't hurt. Even if it saved one life, that's enough for me. How does that infringe upon your rights?
> 
> Yes, it could be anything: guns, spears, knives, machetes, etc. But a gun is the ONLY thing that you don't have to be close to me to use, so that's why I support this for firearms. That's a big difference. There's a lot of people I know and like but would NEVER share a duck blind with them again because of how unsafe they are with firearms. People like that are great candidates for a stupid 10 minute gun commandment video. I was completely defenseless as an armed citizen. If he had a machete, club, knife or rock instead, this would be a non-issue because I could have drawn and defended myself.


I'm not going to get preachy, you are passionate on this, and I understand why, I just think you are wrong. You see, the great and wise men who built the framework for this country added the bill of rights to specifically enumerate and protect rights that they knew were vital to protect us from our government becoming tyrannical at any future point in time. Just to make the point as strongly as I can, those who designed the way we would be governed, put in a rider designed to protect us from all their successors. They guaranteed us those rights not to be infringed on...no tests, no demonstrations, nothing.

Now, if you have been paying any attention at all to the direction some of our elected officials have been going the last twenty years, you should be aware that there is a strong movement afoot that would like to curtail our rights as much as they possibly can. If you cede them a video, they will (notice I said will, not can) manipulate, and pervert it, and expand it, and eventually use it to disqualify. If you don't believe that, then you just haven't been paying attention long enough. You also have to work with the understanding that every step taken today will have ripples that move into the future 20, 30, 50 years. If you had told me 20 years ago that we would have a socialist in the whitehouse that had successfully forced socialized medicine down the throat of a country when the majority of the populace was against it, I would have told you to lay off the Orwell novels...but look where we are today...

I'm not trying to minimize your experience, nor the concern it gives you, but one scary experience should not set a precedent, or shape a policy that will have such dangerous and far reaching consequences.


----------



## Texaslifer (Apr 12, 2012)

RockinU said:


> I'm not going to get preachy, you are passionate on this, and I understand why, I just think you are wrong. You see, the great and wise men who built the framework for this country added the bill of rights to specifically enumerate and protect rights that they knew were vital to protect us from our government becoming tyrannical at any future point in time. Just to make the point as strongly as I can, those who designed the way we would be governed, put in a rider designed to protect us from all their successors. They guaranteed us those rights not to be infringed on...no tests, no demonstrations, nothing.
> 
> Now, if you have been paying any attention at all to the direction some of our elected officials have been going the last twenty years, you should be aware that there is a strong movement afoot that would like to curtail our rights as much as they possibly can. If you cede them a video, they will (notice I said will, not can) manipulate, and pervert it, and expand it, and eventually use it to disqualify. If you don't believe that, then you just haven't been paying attention long enough. You also have to work with the understanding that every step taken today will have ripples that move into the future 20, 30, 50 years. If you had told me 20 years ago that we would have a socialist in the whitehouse that had successfully forced socialized medicine down the throat of a country when the majority of the populace was against it, I would have told you to lay off the Orwell novels...but look where we are today...
> 
> I'm not trying to minimize your experience, nor the concern it gives you, but one scary experience should not set a precedent, or shape a policy that will have such dangerous and far reaching consequences.


Well said  I hear you. That makes sense to me. I do agree with you. It was very professional. If you give them an inch, they take a mile. I'm admittedly biased now after what happened. I guess more than anything I wanted to emphasize in all of this the responsibility of gun ownership. He had a right to protect is life and property... I was nowhere near a threat to either of those---never even stepped foot on his property.

I'll always be worried more about the criminals, but there's still a lot of stupid law-abiding citizens out there. It's just that when his ignorance of firearm responsibilities becomes a greater risk to us than his risk of ever using a firearm for self-defense, that's when I say he shouldn't have a gun. Now where that point is, I don't know, haha.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

FireEater said:


> Where you live and how many people means nothing, thieves are everywhere.
> 
> I can understand why you are mad and/or upset, but I do not think it is because of the way it went down.
> 
> ...


It's cool to hold someone at gunpoint as long as you are fed up? :rotfl:


----------



## propdinger (May 27, 2004)

*I disagree*

I'll try to be as polite and short as possible. I believe the man did the right thing. Had someone been stealing your vehicle or your stuff and this man stopped the crime from happening you would have been very grateful. No doubt a mistake was made, an honest mistake, but when the man reacted to an unusual noise, he did so with good intentions, trying to protect his property and effectively, your property too. I'm sure it was scary for you. I know from experience, a 357 magnum barrel looks like it has a 6 inch opening when it is 1 foot from your nose (I spooked my wife one night), but I was proud of her for defending our home and I'm proud of this gentleman for defending his and your property. Seems like to me he handled it pretty good as a shot wasn't fired.


----------



## Texaslifer (Apr 12, 2012)

propdinger said:


> I'll try to be as polite and short as possible. I believe the man did the right thing. Had someone been stealing your vehicle or your stuff and this man stopped the crime from happening you would have been very grateful. No doubt a mistake was made, an honest mistake, but when the man reacted to an unusual noise, he did so with good intentions, trying to protect his property and effectively, your property too. I'm sure it was scary for you. I know from experience, a 357 magnum barrel looks like it has a 6 inch opening when it is 1 foot from your nose (I spooked my wife one night), but I was proud of her for defending our home and I'm proud of this gentleman for defending his and your property. Seems like to me he handled it pretty good as a shot wasn't fired.


Well said. I agree for the most part. It's just that there's all sorts of noises here going on all the time. It's a 200-unit apartment community next to the city. If you acted like Rambo and went and investigated every little noise you heard within a 50m radius at 2:45 AM, especially right after the bars closed when people started coming home on a weekend, you'd never get any rest, haha. I wouldn't think he was that stupid if he lived on a few acres of land or something... but he chose to live here and share walls with 3 other units.


----------



## Texaslifer (Apr 12, 2012)

At any rate... I'll lay off it. I've posted enough on it so far. I'm not that well established here. Just thought I'd share and see what kind of responses I'd get.  Y'all take care.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I am just glad you are OK and the other guy did not turn into another Zimmerman.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

dc1502 said:


> It's cool to hold someone at gunpoint as long as you are fed up? :rotfl:


Wow, way to miss the point and you did that all on your own. :rotfl:

Sent from my iPhone 4.9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

FireEater said:


> Wow, way to miss the point and you did that all on your own. :rotfl:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4.9 using Tapatalk 2


"I don't see the guy as an idiot, irresponsible gun owner or law breaker. I see a guy who was fed up with thieves and responded to that, protected property."

I did not miss the point at all...........I understand fully , you feel that the guy was justified in making someone get on the ground at gun point because he heard a noise and had theft problems before. What if it was your kid getting ready to go fishing or your mom grabbing something out of her car? Still ok with you for a random guy to detain one of them on the ground at gunpoint because he "thought" something was going on.................. Just remember that as gun owners we are being judged by his actions.............should not be that way but it is.


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

love keyboard cowboys with all the time in the world to think about what they would have done. :doowapsta

real life and real time is very different


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

dc1502 said:


> I did not miss the point at all..........


Yes you did because you are continuing down the same path I have been trying to point out.

Same situation, except the duck hunter was an actual thief and was held on ground at gun point until police arrive.

Then the whole thread would have been about how great the guy was for stopping a crime. Give him a medal, would not be one post on how he broke the law or violated the thief's rights.

Not counting all the posts on how he should have shot the thief, or the posts from the keyboard cowboys who would have said that they would have shot the thief.

Not counting all the posts that would have praised the guy to no end if he had shot the thief dead.

But this time it was a guy going duck hunting who got the pee scared out of him and everyone is persecuting the guy who actually thought he might have been stopping a crime.

Funny how that works out huh?

Sent from my iPhone 4.9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

mlinger said:


> love keyboard cowboys with all the time in the world to think about what they would have done. :doowapsta
> 
> real life and real time is very different


No question what I would have done in the OP's place...prolly the main thing I would have done different was go change my pants before getting in the truck to go hunt...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

mlinger said:


> love keyboard cowboys with all the time in the world to think about what they would have done. :doowapsta
> 
> *real life and real time is very different[*/QUOTE]
> 
> True dat !!!!.. Have had a pistola stuck in my ear a half dozen times over my career... All your well laid plans go out the window when it actually happens. You just want the bastid to finish his bidness and get the hell out of here.....sad_smiles


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I completely agree with neighbors looking out for each other and their possessions. I do it for my neighbors. He did the right thing by looking into the situation as a potential theft, but handled it completely wrong by drawing and pointing a weapon before confirming that it was even a crime taking place.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Back to the OP's original question/point.

Isn't it OK to have a conversation about training/classes for guns without it being a black and white second amendment issue?

TPWD makes (after a certain birth date) us take hunter safety classes, and there's not real complaints about that.

You can't drive a car without training/licensing.

The OP's situation isn't too different than the Trayvon Martin deal, except that the OP was old/wise enough to react carefully. There wasn't a crime being committed.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

FireEater said:


> Yes you did because you are continuing down the same path I have been trying to point out.
> 
> Same situation, except the duck hunter was an actual thief and was held on ground at gun point until police arrive.
> 
> ...


 I agree..............my point is that there is a slim line between doing the right thing and committing a third degree felony. A felony that was committed with good intentions is still a felony..................


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

You look guilty at the time and as soon as you explained he backed off and was upset what's the big deal get to know your neighbors and this won't happen.........


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Baffin Bay said:


> You look guilty at the time and as soon as you explained he backed off and was upset what's the big deal get to know your neighbors and this won't happen.........


This is kinda how I think about it. I mean come on. Sure The guy went a little overboard. But how many time have y'all taken your gun with you outside at your house late at night to check something out... Sure I haven't stuck it in anyone's face. But that's not to say I wouldn't.. And maybe he didn't call the cops cause he didn't see anything until he was right on you...

I def don't think it should swing you to be more like the man in d.c.

My 2 cents


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Interestingly enough, about 15 years ago (guess I was 28 like you) I did the exact same thing only I was the one holding the weapon. It was 0145 and we had a rash of break-ins at the apartment complex I was living in. Awoke to the sound of voices outside my bedroom window which was where my jeep was parked. I got up, peeked through the slit in the blinds and saw two shadows hanging around and then my car alarm goes off. Lighting was fair but not bright by any means. Watched the two people run off and hide behind another car - I grabbed my 9MM, racked one in the chamber and ran around so was coming up from behind. 

Oh yeah, all I was wearing was a pair of boxers...

In what seemed like slow motion, I came up behind 2 crouched bodies looking towards my jeep. Had the barrel pointed about upper mid torso and finger just off the trigger and yelled "FREEZE!" (bottom line I was ready, but not twitchy finger probably due to my then 12+ years on active duty) 

Two faces, female faces, turned around startled and I immediately raised my weapon, put the gun on safe and removed the round from the chamber. 

These were 2 of my girlfriends. 

Needless to say i terminated my lease, bought a house and was moved out in 5 weeks. Realized I was living in a volatile situation and I needed to remove myself from it before someone got hurt and not necessarily by me - it was inevitable with the escalating crime. 

Now relating this to your story...

First of, you should know your neighbors... That's a no brainer!!! 

Secondly, this fella probably should have handled himself a little more calmly but everyone reacts differently in situations like this. Everyone says they would do this or that however everyone responds differently - my wife is always amazed how the more stressful a situation, the calmer I get --- wish I could say the same when my 3 kids are going crazy... 

Third, face it, you're a little pizzed because you had a gun pulled on you when you feel you should be doing the pulling. This seems pretty clear to me and you gotta man up to that because that seems like the real underlying thing that got your feathers ruffled in addition to how twitchy he was. 

Fourth, y'all both shared a moment you hope never happens again but use this as an opportunity to go have a conversation, suggest he go to a CHL class and discuss what could have been done differently. 

Finally, be glad he wasn't a shoot first and ask questions later type (or you too for that matter). Glad y'all are both ok and no doubt learned a whole lot... I know I did many years ago!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm just amazed that the OP could actually tell the old man had a *.45 ACP Glock* pointed at him in the dark. Not a Glock .40 etc. Excellent eyesight I say (sarcasticly).


----------



## Texaslifer (Apr 12, 2012)

All of you need to understand... you have a legal right to defend yourself and your property. You do NOT have a right to go beyond that! That's the bottom line. There was absolutely NO evidence that I was a threat to either of those. Nobody was even near his property. I was standing by my OWN vehicle in a legitimate parking space, interior/exterior lights on, engine running, doors open... You're better than that. You don't get second chances with firearms... you better be DANG SURE! To him, it "kind of sounded" like someone "might be near" his property and "potentially" breaking in. To me, I "physically saw" a half naked likely drunk man who "definitely was" pointing a gun at my face. Those are the terms to understand and how a court would view it. Why not just keep it concealed, or even in the ready position? Does it really have to be pointed at the face of the first person you see with your finger on the trigger? Better yet, just stay in your house where at least your life is safe and call the police... what's wrong with that? Oh, that's right... you don't get to shoot anyone in that scenario! If you really think you're property is at risk, why risk your life too by vacating your castle? I like my things/property too, but that's why people lock their stuff and have insurance.

You scare me. I carry every day. I'm a UT-Austin grad/grad student, and I served as the interim treasurer of our Campus for Carry campaign. I'm heavily involved in our lobbying community. You're the exact type of people who are just as much a barrier to our efforts as Nancy Pelosi and Dianne Feinstein. You give off the impression to your community that you're "that guy" who sits up at night cocked and locked just hoping someone bash your truck window just so you can shoot him... and when it's just an innocent bystander you're disappointed. I know not all of you are like that, but I've read the other threads about things being stolen and how you'd just LOVE to blow his brains out... heck, why not just bait 'em with an unlocked YETI? Sounds like there's plenty of information on how to do that here. It's a rough world---lock your stuff.

Regarding "getting to know my neighbors", I can't go bring a loaf of bread to every one of the 200 people living within a 100 yard radius. People are moving in and moving out on a weekly basis. If you're that neighborhood watch guy who's going to be assuming the role of Cowboy Sam investigating every little sound, YOU should get to know YOUR neighbors.

That situation went as well as it could have for as bad as it was, but the point is it could have went much worse. I thought you'd learn something from it, but I guess not.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you could have learned something from the situation too.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

OK, how do you distinguish between a duck hunter rattling around a truck and a truck thief at 3:00 in the morning? You can't. Hopefully next duck season you will have your duck decoys in a row the night before.


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

Texaslifer said:


> I want to see what you guys think about this story that happened to me last duck season. It's kind of made me not change my views on the 2nd Amendment, but certainly think about it a little differently.


I can't believe you asked for opinions on this forum and are upset when others are not in agreement with your own opinion. I personlly hope you and the other Austinite both learned something from this encounter. 
:texasflag


----------



## Texaslifer (Apr 12, 2012)

ChuChu said:


> OK, how do you distinguish between a duck hunter rattling around a truck and a truck thief at 3:00 in the morning? You can't. Hopefully next duck season you will have your duck decoys in a row the night before.


I know. You can't. So don't go out looking for a fight pointing a gun at the first person you see. That's the point that's been missed here. So many people here say they'd do the same thing. Why? Even if an entire group of gang bangers were flipping your vehicle upside down, there's nothing wrong with staying safely inside, calling the police, locking your stuff, and having insurance. People's pride get in the way too much---way too many keyboard cowboys here. If you think your property might be at risk, don't go risk your life, too. Case after case proves that there's more harm done than good when leaving your dwelling, especially in community living. Just too many people out there trying to play John Wayne. Oh yeah---I'm making sure my dekes aren't tangled from now on before I go walking to my truck, haha.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Texaslifer said:


> All of you need to understand... you have a legal right to defend yourself and your property. You do NOT have a right to go beyond that! That's the bottom line. There was absolutely NO evidence that I was a threat to either of those. Nobody was even near his property. I was standing by my OWN vehicle in a legitimate parking space, interior/exterior lights on, engine running, doors open... You're better than that. You don't get second chances with firearms... you better be DANG SURE! To him, it "kind of sounded" like someone "might be near" his property and "potentially" breaking in. To me, I "physically saw" a half naked likely drunk man who "definitely was" pointing a gun at my face. Those are the terms to understand and how a court would view it. Why not just keep it concealed, or even in the ready position? Does it really have to be pointed at the face of the first person you see with your finger on the trigger? Better yet, just stay in your house where at least your life is safe and call the police... what's wrong with that? Oh, that's right... you don't get to shoot anyone in that scenario! If you really think you're property is at risk, why risk your life too by vacating your castle? I like my things/property too, but that's why people lock their stuff and have insurance.
> 
> You scare me. I carry every day. I'm a UT-Austin grad/grad student, and I served as the interim treasurer of our Campus for Carry campaign. I'm heavily involved in our lobbying community. You're the exact type of people who are just as much a barrier to our efforts as Nancy Pelosi and Dianne Feinstein. You give off the impression to your community that you're "that guy" who sits up at night cocked and locked just hoping someone bash your truck window just so you can shoot him... and when it's just an innocent bystander you're disappointed. I know not all of you are like that, but I've read the other threads about things being stolen and how you'd just LOVE to blow his brains out... heck, why not just bait 'em with an unlocked YETI? Sounds like there's plenty of information on how to do that here. It's a rough world---lock your stuff.
> 
> ...


Just. Wow. 
Really what you are is an elitist. You expect that nobody else who doesn't have the "right" training should be allowed the privilege of owning a gun or defending themselves. 
Personal Responsibility. There isn't enough of it in our country anymore, and it's because of that mindset right there. 
You're young. You might get it one day. 
I suspect, though, you're one of those hypocrites who will always champion their own rights while seeking to undermine the rights of others.

Not knowing your neighbors is a weak excuse. You don't need to know the whole **** complex. Who lives around you? Who lives where you park your truck? Who's the **** talker with an itchy trigger finger? It's your safety and your community. Sack up and be a man. Be a leader. Be that guy everyone knows, respects and likes.

It has been pointed out repeatedly in this thread that the other guy BROKE THE *********** LAW. Don't you get that?* It is no different then if he was a gang banger looking to take your wallet. *He had no reasonable assurance that you were breaking into his garage or vehicle.
He broke the law going outside without his weapon concealed. He broke the law pointing it at you. 
So your proposal is.....more laws? * Can you be any more naÃ¯ve?*


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Texaslifer said:


> I know. You can't. So don't go out looking for a fight. That's the point that's been missed here. So many people here say they'd do the same thing. Why? There's nothing wrong with staying inside, calling the police, locking your stuff, and having insurance. If you think your property might be at risk, so don't go risk your life, too. Case after case proves that there's more harm done than good when leaving your dwelling, especially in community living. Just too many people out there trying to play John Wayne.


I can't believe you. You are saying we should go back to hide and let a thief take what they want. Well guy...times have changed and a lot of us have decided to fight back instead of running and hiding. YOU were wrong, accept it.
Why do you carry, if you really do, if you are going to hide? Or do you think a CHL gives you some special privilege over everyone else?
You were wrong, get over it.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

A real man would have done an invasive manuever while drawing his weapon and came up firing, putting at least three across the Barney Fives chest. At least thats how the badazzes do it.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

ChuChu said:


> I can't believe you. You are saying we should go back to hide and let a thief take what they want. Well guy...times have changed and a lot of us have decided to fight back instead of running and hiding. YOU were wrong, accept it.
> Why do you carry, if you really do, if you are going to hide? Or do you think a CHL gives you some special privilege over everyone else?
> You were wrong, get over it.


Chu Chu..... take it easy on him he feels like he was wronged..He did nothing about it and now wants you and I and the rest of the USA to pay for what he feels was done to him. Shame on you chu chu

Just sayin


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

The other guy made a couple of significant mistakes. But he didn't commit the worst error by pulling the trigger. He was shaken up by it all and he learned his lesson. You talked to him about it and drilled the lesson in more.

As has been said above, a number of us might have done the same thing he did under similar circumstances. Lessons were learned, then we move on to the next lesson...


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

ChuChu said:


> Why do you carry, if you really do, if you are going to hide?
> You were wrong, get over it.


While I don't take issue with the rest of the post, I do want to answer this part. Some people carry for the purpose of protecting their lives, and the lives of their loved ones. They do not want to either take a life, or risk their life over a recoverable material thing. It's an individual thing, ya know, like some people wear a rain coat, and some carry an umbrella...


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

RACER said:


> Chu Chu..... take it easy on him he feels like he was wronged..He did nothing about it and now wants you and I and the rest of the USA to pay for what he feels was done to him. Shame on you chu chu
> 
> Just sayin


And that is the whole point. WE will pay. He claims to be a big shot on campus supporting the Second Amendment yet preaches to run and hide. I just don't understand his true position. Protect what is yours or run and hide?
He got lucky and the man didn't shoot him. He should just count his blessings and move on.

No harm.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

sounds like since neither of you are shot dead, some sort of responsibleness was taken... he did not come out blasting away before questioning/analyzing the situation and you did not fire back (although you were in a checkmate position by him). real criminals don't act that way, and they surely won't obey another freaking law


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

RockinU said:


> While I don't take issue with the rest of the post, I do want to answer this part. Some people carry for the purpose of protecting their lives, and the lives of their loved ones. They do not want to either take a life, or risk their life over a recoverable material thing. It's an individual thing, ya know, like some people wear a rain coat, and some carry an umbrella...


True.

But with the response time of police today, you must add protect your property also. For too long people have simply stayed behind closed doors and let the criminals do as they please. I read it every week in our newspaper in the police report. REPORTED thieft, REPORTED bulgary, REPORTED assault, and the REPORTED list goes on and on.
I don't want to shoot anyone, but with the slow response today, I will do what I determine the best solution when necessary.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

For the OP, I first want to say I am very glad for you that you were not hurt in that situation. It could of ended very badly and I am sure your neighbor regrets what he did.
I just wanted to give my opinion on whether to go outside and confront someone or not. I think it is definately an individual decision that a person must weigh out the risks. No one can tell you in every scenario, one should go out and confront someone because they are taking something from you or your neighbor. Every situation is going to be different and you have to weigh it out. If you do decide to go and confront someone, that is your decision. 
I have been in 26 years in law enforcement with a major city, been involved in several fire fights and I can honestly tell you *I *would not go outside in every situation. If you feel that is not the best thing to do, by all means call 911 and tell the call taker *exactly *what you are observing.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

ChuChu said:


> True.
> 
> But with the response time of police today, you must add protect your property also. For too long people have simply stayed behind closed doors and let the criminals do as they please. I read it every week in our newspaper in the police report. REPORTED thieft, REPORTED bulgary, REPORTED assault, and the REPORTED list goes on and on.
> I don't want to shoot anyone, but with the slow response today, I will do what I determine the best solution when necessary.


A
You sure? You sound like you can't wait for the opportunity.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> A
> You sure? You sound like you can't wait for the opportunity.


Huh? I don't see where you get I can't wait. I have called the police several times to my neighborhood, and the quickest response has been 18 minutes. I live 1-1/2 miles from the police station, and it's only 3 miles across town. These were for wrecks, drunks, and noise. In 18 minutes, a thief is gone and never to be seen again. As I said, I will take the measures I see are necessary, never said I "can't wait for the opportunity" to shoot someone. I don't know if I could shoot someone, but if the need arises, I hope I can.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

How bout that South African olympic runner, who shot three times through the door and blew his super-model wife off the commode in their own bathroom? Talk about an idiot...


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

ChuChu said:


> Huh? I don't see where you get I can't wait. I have called the police several times to my neighborhood, and the quickest response has been 18 minutes. I live 1-1/2 miles from the police station, and it's only 3 miles across town. These were for wrecks, drunks, and noise. In 18 minutes, a thief is gone and never to be seen again. As I said, I will take the measures I see are necessary, never said I "can't wait for the opportunity" to shoot someone. *I don't know if I could shoot someone, but if the need arises, I hope I can*.


Not trying to call you out or disrespect you in any way so I hope you do not take this wrong but that sentence right there and that thought process will get you killed quicker than anything. If you go outside, you better be prepared by telling yourself "If I go out this door, I am prepared to take a life to defend mine".


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, if you are going to carry for defense, that sentence should read " I know I can shoot someone, I hope I never have to"...


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

To the OP, I unfortunately have to say that you are the one that is in the wrong. Not in your handling of the situation at the time, but in the immediate aftermath (starting with you going off on the guy), and continuing with your thinking on the matter.

From his perspective, there is a loud burglar shining his headlights directly into his garage, and already loading some loot into his truck. He confronted what he thought was a thief, and handled the situation perfectly... he listened to your story, and he didn't shoot you. His intent was to hold you there until the police arrived. Plain and simple, he did his job protecting his belongings.

You are young, but should learn a great lesson from this situation... look at what the situation looks like to someone else, understand their point of view... remain calm. You were on the edge of being too much of a hothead and getting yourself killed, or turning around and killing a man for no reason... something that would definitely have changed your life forever.

IMO, you need to realize that the situation went down exactly as it should have.


----------



## Texaslifer (Apr 12, 2012)

warcat said:


> To the OP, I unfortunately have to say that you are the one that is in the wrong. Not in your handling of the situation at the time, but in the immediate aftermath (starting with you going off on the guy), and continuing with your thinking on the matter.
> 
> From his perspective, there is a loud burglar shining his headlights directly into his garage, and already loading some loot into his truck. He confronted what he thought was a thief, and handled the situation perfectly... he listened to your story, and he didn't shoot you. His intent was to hold you there until the police arrived. Plain and simple, he did his job protecting his belongings.
> 
> ...


I agree with you partly. I was admittedly angry at him... guess that happens when a stranger shoves a gun in your face and starts shaking like a little girl with his finger in the trigger guard 

Maybe people here don't live in apartments... I don't know. Man there's people shining headlights in your place all the time... people having parties, people walking around, people coming and people going, even at 3 am (bars close at 2). You can't think everything you hear is someone stealing your property. If he wants to arm himself and investigate things then fine, but no need to run out locked on the first thing he sees. Now if it was a house on a plot of land, man I'd feel completely different. A noise there is unusual. Not when you live next to 200 other people.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

RockinU said:


> Yeah, if you are going to carry for defense, that sentence should read " I know I can shoot someone, I hope I never have to"...


I just don't have the "macho" to put my weapon in my holster and think "I have a gun, I can shoot someone".


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

**** you could have easily died....


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*This*



FireEater said:


> Thread after thread of thieves and how they all need to get gunned down.
> 
> Threads about thieves actually getting gunned down and everyone here celebrates to no end.
> 
> ...


This.

And this:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

So the guy pointing the loaded weapon at an innocent neighbor gets a free pass by a couple of you? Not by me.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

warcat said:


> To the OP, I unfortunately have to say that you are the one that is in the wrong. Not in your handling of the situation at the time, but in the immediate aftermath (starting with you going off on the guy), and continuing with your thinking on the matter.
> 
> From his perspective, there is a loud burglar shining his headlights directly into his garage, and already loading some loot into his truck. He confronted what he thought was a thief, and handled the situation perfectly... he listened to your story, and he didn't shoot you. His intent was to hold you there until the police arrived. Plain and simple, he did his job protecting his belongings.
> 
> ...


I agree the homeowner was within his right to come out and questioned the "suspect". However:

1) He had no right to point the weapon at the "suspect" unless his life was in danger and he had to take self-defense action.

2) He had not yet established legal ground to conclude that the "suspect" indeed was in the middle of a burglary act to justify him deploying his firearms. He could have come out with gun in hand and hidden behind his back, questioning the "suspect" first. Notice even policeman would walk up to a car of "suspects" with either his hand on his holstered weapon or if he draws his firearm he would keep the muzzle pointing to ground until the "suspects" makes threatening move.

3) In this particular case, the "suspect" was not stealing anything from the homeowner. The "suspect" was not stealing a car either. The "suspect" was a good distance away from the homeowner's garage door, which was not breached. The "suspect" also had his headlight on bright and shiny. Did that not tell something? The homeowner was acting totally on impulse....very much like Zimmerman did....trying to play cop. He had all the time and opportunity to call 911 and he did not.

4) Your stand seems to suggest that any vehicle owner coming out to his vehicle during night time is justifiably assumed as a criminal by any homeowner in the vicinity.

The "suspect" in this case thankfully kept calm and did not attempt to draw his weapon or to throw curses back at the homeowner to escalate the situation. He did not even call the police afterward, which could have got the homeowner in a lot of legal issues. Just imagine had the "suspect" in this case done what Trayvon Martin did, tackling the homeowner, got shot and killed. Soon we will learn from defense attorney how the "suspect" had yelled at his mom back in middle school and God knows what kind of dirt on the homeowner part will be unearthed by the news media.


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> So the guy pointing the loaded weapon at an innocent neighbor gets a free pass by a couple of you? Not by me.


No doubt! I would love to say I am surprised by the posters but I have been on here since 2005 and nothing surprises me any more. I just do not understand the issue to call the OP "wrong" or "just move on, he did not shoot you". There is not a 2cooler out there that would have told the same story and finished by saying, "well I did not get shot so life is grand" YOU WOULD BE PIZZED OFF!

Some of you would have already lawyered up and filing suit.

Carry on..... This is freaking funny!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> So the guy pointing the loaded weapon at an innocent neighbor gets a free pass by a couple of you? Not by me.


Why?

Because you can easily see the future or read minds and know for a fact he was innocent at that moment?

Sent from my iPhone 4.9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

FireEater said:


> Why?
> 
> Because you can easily see the future or read minds and know for a fact he was innocent at that moment?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4.9 using Tapatalk 2


I guess you should also assume guilty until proven innocent.

If that same scenario happened but to someone in your family. I can assure your tune would be different.


----------



## Texaslifer (Apr 12, 2012)

I want to do my neighbors a favor and put a sign in that parking space: "WARNING: Do not park here! Just trust me on this one."

In all seriousness, I spoke to the guy today. It was pretty casual and light-hearted. He was in his garage and I went up to him and said, "Don't shoot!", haha. He thought it was pretty funny. He's a nice guy, but a little socially awkward. He did actually tell me that he was completely wrong in every way, so that's all I needed to hear. He doesn't seem to be an outdoorsman or someone proficient in firearms. He said it scared him a lot how easily his mind thought a criminal was out there and what it turned out to be. Just as I was getting comfortable with him owning a firearm, he told me that while, yes, his finger was on the trigger, he had his Glock (G36) on "safe"... If you know anything about a Glock, you know what's wrong with that statement, haha! I didn't ask him to show me that mysterious "safety". I just left it. There's no point, LOL! Please tell me there's not a Glock out there with a manual safety switch?! Haha


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Glad you are OK*

... lesson to be learned - especially if you live in a densely populated place like an apartment. Get all your stuff ready the night before. Load up without making a ruckus - the courteous and neighborly thing to do. The drunk naked guy with a gun will sleep right through it all and you will be on your way.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Texaslifer said:


> I want to do my neighbors a favor and put a sign in that parking space: "WARNING: Do not park here! Just trust me on this one."
> 
> In all seriousness, I spoke to the guy today. It was pretty casual and light-hearted. He was in his garage and I went up to him and said, "Don't shoot!", haha. He thought it was pretty funny. He's a nice guy, but a little socially awkward. He did actually tell me that he was completely wrong in every way, so that's all I needed to hear. He doesn't seem to be an outdoorsman or someone proficient in firearms. He said it scared him a lot how easily his mind thought a criminal was out there and what it turned out to be. Just as I was getting comfortable with him owning a firearm, he told me that while, yes, his finger was on the trigger, he had his Glock (G36) on "safe"... If you know anything about a Glock, you know what's wrong with that statement, haha! I didn't ask him to show me that mysterious "safety". I just left it. There's no point, LOL! Please tell me there's not a Glock out there with a manual safety switch?! Haha


Hey, look! You did something good in this whole mess. Just don't continue advocating putting more restrictions on the ownership of firearms and you might turn out alright, kid.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

ChuChu said:


> I just don't have the "macho" to put my weapon in my holster and think "I have a gun, I can shoot someone".


I think you missed the intent of my post a bit. I personally feel that anyone who chooses to carry has a responsibility to themselves to be proficient and educated in the defensive use of their chosen firearm, that means training, and not just the physical training that starts with indexing for draw, through presentation to fire, but also in learning what some call a defensive combat mindset. That is you have it in your mind, there is no question if it comes down to a you or them scenario you will do every thing, and make every move possible to prevail. It's not about macho, and that's not what I was trying to portray, my bad for not being more clear, I was in a hurry. It's not about a power trip thinking "yeah, I have a gun and I can shoot someone". It's about having the survivors mindset that says "I have prepared myself, and if it comes down to it I will do what is necessary to insure that I go home to my family tonight".

There are some good books on the subject. Again, sorry I wasn't more clear.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Texaslifer said:


> I want to do my neighbors a favor and put a sign in that parking space: "WARNING: Do not park here! Just trust me on this one."
> 
> In all seriousness, I spoke to the guy today. It was pretty casual and light-hearted. He was in his garage and I went up to him and said, "Don't shoot!", haha. He thought it was pretty funny. He's a nice guy, but a little socially awkward. He did actually tell me that he was completely wrong in every way, so that's all I needed to hear. He doesn't seem to be an outdoorsman or someone proficient in firearms. He said it scared him a lot how easily his mind thought a criminal was out there and what it turned out to be. Just as I was getting comfortable with him owning a firearm, he told me that while, yes, his finger was on the trigger, he had his Glock (G36) on "safe"... If you know anything about a Glock, you know what's wrong with that statement, haha! I didn't ask him to show me that mysterious "safety". I just left it. There's no point, LOL! Please tell me there's not a Glock out there with a manual safety switch?! Haha


First, tell neighbor boy to get some clothes on, and take him to the range, and either give him some competent instruction on the use of his glock, or find someone who can.

Second, hurry up and finish with your little school, over there, and leave Travis county to the Californians...

Third, keep up with your fine work taking the guys hunting.

Cheers to you, and to looking for the teaching and learning points in every situation you survive.


----------



## Texaslifer (Apr 12, 2012)

RockinU said:


> First, tell neighbor boy to get some clothes on, and take him to the range, and either give him some competent instruction on the use of his glock, or find someone who can.
> 
> Second, hurry up and finish with your little school, over there, and leave Travis county to the Californians...
> 
> ...


Well said. Your posts have been unbiased and well thought out. Have a great night!


----------

